# Remains of five 'lost' Archbishops of Canterbury found



## Biskit (Apr 16, 2017)

The remains of five Archbishops of Canterbury have been found beneath a medieval parish church next to Lambeth Palace, the Archbishop of Canterbury's official London residence.

Builders renovating the Garden Museum, housed at the deconsecrated church of St Mary-at-Lambeth, found a hidden crypt containing 30 lead coffins.

Two of the coffins had nameplates - one for Richard Bancroft (in office from 1604 to 1610) and one for John Moore (1783 to 1805) whose wife, Catherine Moore, also had a coffin plate.

Bancroft was the chief overseer of the publication of a new English translation of the Bible - the King James Bible - which began in 1604 and was published in 1611.

Remains of five 'lost' Archbishops of Canterbury found - BBC News


----------

